# A couple of product questions [FX6, Python, Media, etc]



## EnemyNSA (Jan 27, 2016)

Good morning!

I've a couple of questions for you fine folks.. I did some Googling but didn't really get the best answers.

Note: This is all for my 125 gallon (60x18x24) freshwater tank with an wide assortment of fish. (See: Here.)

*#1.* Upgrading to a Fluval FX6. I currently have a Rena Filstar XP3 (Same as XP-L I guess) and a Eheim Pro3 2073/350. The flow rate (gph) is less than ideal (350 + 275 allegedly), and as they both came second hand, I'm not 100% certain of the reliability. The Eheim has started to make more noise than usual, nothing terrible, but noticeable enough to be annoying when everything else is off.

I bought a Fluval FX6 (OMG it's YUUUUGGGE!) and want to use it to replace the Eheim. I noticed a couple of things:


_a_, the Eheim seems to have more room for mechanical/biological media than the FX6.. yet it's physically MUCH smaller. The FX6 does have a lot of sponges though. Should I leave the bottom tray for chemical filtration like they state in the setup? I was planning on putting the SeaChem Purigen in that part of the filter. Should I put anything else in there with it?

_b_, I am planning on moving the Eheim mechanical and bio balls over to the FX6 when I do the switch. How long can the bacteria survive out of the water while I do the switch? I don't anticipate it will be very long, but I am thinking I'll be unable to keep them fully submerged the whole time as I move stuff around. Want to keep as much viable as possible though to cut down on potential problems.

*#2.* How to replace existing substrate? I had originally went with standard gravel, as I had it on hand, and it was free. Since then I've been thinking sand would be better, to help keep detritus from accumulating below the surface, as well as improving aesthetics. I'd rather not drain the tank to do this.. so what's the best course of action? Pull all the rocks out and then scoop out all the gravel?

Pool sand #20 seems like the best thing to use? I also saw something about black blasting sand? The big box fish store sand is super expensive. Any recommendations? I assume I should turn off the filters until the sand has settled?

*#3.* Looking to get a Python hose system.. as I'm killing myself with water changes with a 5 gallon bucket. Curious how the Python works..


_a_. How do you add in chemicals to de-chlorinate the water? Can you add the new water to the tank and then de-chlorinate it? Previously I'd added the chemicals to the bucket before putting it in the water/

_b._ Where does the waste water go? I think from looking at the picture it gets pumped back to the sink/faucet? So it'd go down the drain? That certainly seems easier than tossing buckets of water outside..

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Q. #1a. I would set up the FX6 as suggested using the appropriate media in the correct trays. You don't have to use chemical media in the bottom tray but if you choose to use it, that is where it would go. The disadvantage to using Purigen in the bottom tray is the need to tear down the filter when it is time to regenerate it. If it becomes too saturated with organics, it won't recharge as easily or thoroughly. I just set up my FX5 with bio-media in the bottom two trays.

Q. #1b. Bacteria are not that delicate. I would be comfortable transferring the used media from the Eheim to the FX6 and adding tank water to the filter. You can always figure out the placement of the FX6 first, cutting the hoses and getting it in position prior to transferring the media over.

Q. #2. When I switched from gravel to sand, I just used a large diameter piece of vinyl hose to siphon the gravel off the bottom into a 5G pail. Repeated the process until all the gravel was gone. I did remove any rocks or decor first and left the fish in the tank and turned the filters off. A very similar process to doing a large water change. If you decide to scoop the gravel out, a plastic dust pan removes it quickly but I find the tank gets cloudy/dirty with any debris trapped in the gravel.

I don't care for the look of pool filter sand, the stuff available by me is very tank in color. I also have not used black blasting sand. I do use a product called Estes' Permacolor Quartz Trowel-Rite which is 20-40 mesh size. It is a product designed for floor coatings or pool coatings. It comes in various colors and can be purchased from a supplier, check their website for a distributor in your area.

Q.#3a. You add your dechlorinator as you are adding new water and depending on the product, you dose for the tank volume and not the percentage of water changed.

Q.#3b. The waste water gets pumped back to the sink drain when you open the valve. It is similar to a water bed refilling valve, in one position it fills and in the other position it drains. The speed at which it drains the tank depends on the height of the sink you are draining to, the higher the sink, the slower the drain.

I found the Python style fill/drain systems waste too much water for me since you need to have the tap water running to drain your aquarium to a sink that is higher than your tank. I choose to use an RV water hose that is safe for drinking water use to fill my tanks and I use some 1-1/4" corrugated sump pump hose to drain my tanks out the back door.


----------



## EnemyNSA (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you! :thumb: That sounds like a plan. I'm curious is the Purigen will make much of a different or not. The FX6 tear down seems pretty easy, all things considered, so I may try it once.. but I can see that being a pain to get to when checking if it needs to be recharged.. seems like it'd be perfect for a HOB filter (which wont fit!)

How'd you get enough suction to pick up the gravel? I might try that.. seems easier than bending over and scooping it all out, that's for sure.

I'll have to look into different sand substrates.. don't need to make a 2nd mistake. "Don't be hasty!"

That does kind of sound like a pain for the Python.. my sink would be roughly level to the tank I think. Maybe a few more bucket loads would be best. A 50-ft hose for draining would be useful though... water the plants =D>


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't have the large size gravel in the tank, so a combination of water and gravel was easy enough to siphon out of the tank. If you get too much gravel at once though it does tend to plug up the hose. I think I used 1" ID vinyl hose with a piece of 3/4" PVC pipe as the suction pipe to stick in the tank, it's been a few years since I did it.

If your tank is on the same level as an exterior door, just siphon out the door.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

When I use my Python, I siphon the water directly to the toilet using gravity. I only connect it to the sink when refilling the tank.


----------



## EnemyNSA (Jan 27, 2016)

mambee said:


> When I use my Python, I siphon the water directly to the toilet using gravity. I only connect it to the sink when refilling the tank.


Mmhmm.

The misses might prefer the fish waste going in the toilet rather than the sink... how do you get the flow started? I have a short siphon right now with a pump start.. way easier than the old 'Up and down' motion. How would you get the 50' siphoning? :dancing:

In other news..

Got the FX6 setup and switched over. Holy moly that is a big filter! Everything feels so quality too. Took a little bit to figure everything out, trim the hoses, etc, but it's working and puts out a lot of current! The only downside was the clips that hold the intake/output didn't really fit in my acrylic tank very well. I think gravity and the weight of the hoses will keep them in place, but it wasn't a firm fit. I think perhaps the tank wall is too thin.

Amazing how quiet it is as well.. I took out the air pump and bubblers and am just using surface agitation from the FX6 and a wavemaker. Hopefully that's enough.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I start the siphon by putting my hand over the end of the tube and sucking through my hand. All that you need to do is to suck long enough to get the water flow over the rim of the tank and gravity (plus nature's abhorrence of a vaccuum) will do the rest.


----------

